# bass jigs



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

could some one help me I'm building arki and weedless flipping jigs, and I'm haven trouble with the paint and the brush guards, I'm don't know what step is first,paint then put in guard,what i did was put the guard in then heated with low flam on hand torch and it melted the guard,,and the other ways the holes fill up with powder paint I'm new to this and lost need lost of tips please,mark


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Mark,
I build a ton of them, here is my process:
#1: Paint jig
#2: Bake(Cure) jig
#3: Drill out weed guard hole
#4: Glue in weed guard with Loctite gel super glue or Devcon 2 Ton
#5: Let dry 24 hours
I'm sure there are other ways, If you have more questions you can PM me.

PS: I personally would not use a torch, I use a heat gun, but many guys do use them to heat jigs.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I gave up trying to paint Bass jigs with powder paint for the same reason, kept melting the weedguards!! Dont know if I would go to the trouble of painting the jigs,drilling and glueing. I pour mine with the weedguard in and use a good Enamel paint then coat them with Flex coat that you use on rod windings. The paint will not come off no matter what!!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Mark,
I forogt to mention that you can us the base hole pins and stick them back into the holes before you paint them this will leave a clean weed guard hole. Also if you want to learn how to powder paint really well here is a link that was posted here http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137261. Finally below are some bass jigs I powder painted for a friend. Everything is achievable if you take the time and do things right.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks guys for your help, those are very nice looking jigs are those powder coat if so how do ya do the two color,look man those are sharp, and i will look into the heat gun what is it any how lick a hair dryer,and i all ready bought the powder paint,so im not going to give up on that so fast,im hard headed,i will do it till i get it,and now ill check,that site,thank,both of you have helped a great deal.mark,


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its definately easier to powder paint then put weedgaurd in after the fact. However you can powder paint and cure with the weedgaurd in. Jannsnetcraft.com sells a protective tubing that you can place over the weedgaurd that is heat resistant. I poured over 100 footballhead jigs with the weedgaurd in and used the heat resistant tubing to powder paint and cure without a problem.

X2 on the heat gun! Works fantastic. Bought a cheap one at lowes and it works fantastic!!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

markfish said:


> thanks guys for your help, those are very nice looking jigs are those powder coat if so how do ya do the two color,look man those are sharp, and i will look into the heat gun what is it any how lick a hair dryer,and i all ready bought the powder paint,so im not going to give up on that so fast,im hard headed,i will do it till i get it,and now ill check,that site,thank,both of you have helped a great deal.mark,


Mark,
The tutorial is posted on this site look for "So you want to powder paint like a Rembrandt Huh!" or click on the link. This will give you all the info on how I paint my jigs from 2 color to as many as you can put on.
Yes both of those jigs are powder coated, the top one has (6) colors + a glitter coat and a top coat, the bottom one has (4) colors + a glitter coat and a top coat.
I guess a hair dryer will work, I've never used one. Just some info. The reason I use a heat gun is that when you put on your 2nd, 3rd, 4th color etc. you have to apply them with a lower temp heat. The reason being is that if it's too hot you will burn the paint, if you burn the paint you start all over again. Glad to be of some help.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I wrap foil around the weedguard on mine when I'm powdercoating the heads. It keeps the fibers from distorting.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ok, i will get the heat gun,and im putting a order in netcraft, today,wat is the best glue for brush guards,and do i need a clear coat sealer,for paint,and i did read your,rembrent,it was well writen,and detailed,


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my heat gun at harbor freight in store for $9.99. Has 2 settings works great


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

markfish said:


> ok, i will get the heat gun,and im putting a order in netcraft, today,wat is the best glue for brush guards,and do i need a clear coat sealer,for paint,and i did read your,rembrent,it was well writen,and detailed,


You can use Devcon 2 Ton for your weedguards if you are going to clearcoat. The only time I clear coat is if the jigs have 2d or 3d eyes or any other stick on tape on the jig. The clearcoat then is a must as it will keep these from falling off. If you have a plain jig no eyes etc, then I do not clearcoat. In this case I use Loctite Super Glue Gel to put in the weedguards. Be careful with this as it has a tendency to wick up. Also do not over fill the weedguard hole, if you do it will spill out and damage your finish.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

cadman,what skirts material,do you use,and i tried the regular,supper glue and found that's not the way to go,the gel is much better,and i have a harbor fright down the road,ill look there for the heat gun,


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Mark,
I use (3) combinations on my bass jigs and I solely use Starflash on my spinnerbaits and bigger jigs 1-1/2 oz and up. Here are the differences.
There is flat silicone, round silicote, and rubber.
On my jigs I rarely use rubber unless I get a request.
I will use these combinations:
All flat silicone as the two pictures above, they have the widest variety of colors. All round silicote, they have about 12 colors all solid, and you have to mix and match the colors yourself (see picture below) and a combination of flat silicone and round silicote.
The flat silicone has a tendency to stick after awhile, so many guys mix it with the round silicote.
Flat silicone doesn't breathe as well in the water as round silicote does. This is my opinion.
The Starflash skirt is a stiffer skirt, and it flares very nicely in the water. I like it for spinnerbaits, because it springs back when at a stand still or on a heavy jig.
Starflash skirts are available at Barlow's, Jann's and Stamina.
The flat silicone I buy all my skirt material from fishingskirts.com


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

cadman thanks you have been a big help i will check out the skits,in that site,do you use 40 strands per,jig thanks mark


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

markfish said:


> cadman thanks you have been a big help i will check out the skits,in that site,do you use 40 strands per,jig thanks mark


Mark,
Majority of the guys use(2) tabs which = 40 strands. Sometimes I like a thicker skirt so I go with 60 strands, or I mix and match some accent colors in there as well.


----------

